# Diaz vs Daley April 9th



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Following Daley strolling to a first round KO at Bamma earlier today it seems inevitable that Daley will fight Diaz for the title. Just wondering who people think will win and how? 

Personally I see Daley beating up Diaz on the feet for 3 rounds before tiring and then Diaz wearing down daley and somehow subbing him in the 5th.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I voted Daley ko with my heart but if Diaz doesn't take him down and submit I'd be surprised. Would like to see Daley back in the big show by whatever means neccessary:thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Daley ko


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Diaz via ugly fighting and dominating another way-over hyped fighter.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Diaz via ugly fighting and dominating another way-over hyped fighter.


^^^ This


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Daley simply doesn't have anything on the ground, period.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Diaz via ugly fighting and dominating another way-over hyped fighter.


Yes sir.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

The minute it hits the ground this fight is game over for Daley.

However i see Daley adopting a 3-4 month PR campaign goading Diaz and talking to the press about how Diaz can't stand with him.

Come fight night Diaz is too proud (or stupid) so stands and tries to prove him wrong and gets KOd.

Honestly what i see happening.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sry for the dbl but here it is


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Diaz will spend at least the first 2 mins trying his luck, seeing if he can stand with Daley, he won't grapple straight away.

Quite confident for Daley in this one he has vicious punches at all distances and situations.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

i think it will look alot like diaz vs cyborg


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Diaz via outstriking Daley, outcardio-ing him, rocking him and then choking him out.

Please leave your name with the neg rep next time, thank you.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Nick won't even take the chance of striking with him Nick will get the TD and submit Paul quick. If he actually wants to try his boxing Paul will KO nick..


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Daley by early stoppage!


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Diaz is going to get KTFO because he is going to try and prove he can stand and bang with Daley and his lights will go out. But if he plays it smart and gets it to the ground Diaz via submission.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Daley by early stoppage!


I can see this happening.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have no doubt that if it hits the ground Diaz will win easily. But everyone knows the Diaz's weakness's are their wrestling and I don't see Nick getting Daley down unless he drops him. Daley has some solid defensive wrestling and I doubt Diaz will be able to take him down easily. So it'll come down to how good a standup fighter is Daley actually? And I think he truly is one of the best standup guys around.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope Daley takes this via submission. Not happening in this lifetime but hey, one can dream right.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Diaz gets rocked, recovers, then subs Daley on the ground. Daley then Ko's Diaz in the post fight interview.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

box said:


> Diaz gets rocked, recovers, then subs Daley on the ground. Daley then Ko's Diaz in the post fight interview.


Followed by Shields, Nate, Melendez and Cesar Gracie beating the shit out of Daley I presume. :confused05:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh yea, forgot about that part. Then in the distance you hear Mayhem laughing.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Then Mayhem jumps in to even the odds. Mayhem/Daley tag team > Diaz/Diaz/Shields/Melendez tag team. haha


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mike28 said:


> Then Mayhem jumps in to even the odds. Mayhem/Daley tag team > Diaz/Diaz/Shields/Melendez tag team. haha


This isn't fair.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Diaz is to well rounded for Daley. He will avoid the big punch and get Daley to the ground. From there Diaz can either tire him out or submit him. Diaz rd 1 or 2 submission.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I doubt this fight will actually happen, come on Daley has missed weight in 50% of his last 6 fights, if your SF do you really take that chance with a fighter so unreliable especially considering he just missed weight for a title fight? He obviously is not taking his weight issues serious.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I doubt this fight will actually happen, come on Daley has missed weight in 50% of his last 6 fights, *if your SF do you really take that chance with a fighter so unreliable especially considering he just missed weight for a title fight?* He obviously is not taking his weight issues serious.


Cmon, it's SF were talking about here. :laugh: Didn't Daley say that the saunas didn't work in the hotel or sth like that? And he missed it only by 0,4 pounds. If the sauna thing is true then i think he would have made weight.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I doubt this fight will actually happen, come on Daley has missed weight in 50% of his last 6 fights, if your SF do you really take that chance with a fighter so unreliable especially considering he just missed weight for a title fight? He obviously is not taking his weight issues serious.


lol at this silly statement u are talkin about the same org thats allowing a 3 time steroid cheat (who cant even get a license to fight in most states) to participate in its most prestigious HW tournament


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Kreed said:


> lol at this silly statement u are talkin about the same org thats allowing a 3 time steroid cheat (who cant even get a license to fight in most states) to participate in its most prestigious HW tournament


Fair enough but that is merely so they can say 2 former UFC champions were in the tournament, don't kid yourself they don't want Josh to even make it by Rogers.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This thing is going down on April 9th in the place of the delayed HW tourney bouts:



> The Strikeforce heavyweight grand prix's second event will be delayed until early summer in order to capitalize properly on the success of its first event.
> 
> So says Strikeforce CEO Scott Coker, who ended weeks of speculation about the fate of a second tournament quarterfinal event originally targeted for April 9.
> 
> ...



http://mmajunkie.com/news/22660/str...grand-prix-diaz-vs-daley-slated-for-apr-9.mma


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't remember Diaz' wrestling (takedowns) being all that great. Once it hits the mat (if it does get there), hell yeah, he's sick... but he ain't Koscheck'ing Daley here. 

And I do recall Daley's TDD being fairly decent against non-elite wrestlers, so he could make this interesting, especially if Nick throws his jaw out there like he did against Cyborg, or leaves his lead leg out to get tenderized.

SF has my attention with this bout.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The April 9th card is full of confusion. At least they are letting Daley do what he likes the most, be as active as he can be.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Awesome! Like everyone else said, if it hits the mat Daley is done.

I don't think Diaz will be able to handle to many of Pauls left hooks though.

I think we'll have a new Strikeforce Welterweight champion come April.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Awesome! Like everyone else said, if it hits the mat Daley is done.
> 
> I don't think Diaz will be able to handle to many of Pauls left hooks though.
> 
> I think we'll have a new Strikeforce Welterweight champion come April.


I think the same way and hope your right.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Really excited for this fight, such an interesting stylictic match up with so many variables. Is Nicks wrestling good enough to take Daley down and keep him down (I dont think so), will daley underestimate Diaz striking possible? Are we all still underestimating Nicks striking?

Also, am i the only one that is underwhelmed by Nick Diaz top game? People say all Nick has to do is take Daley down, but when has Nick ever really shown an impressive top game? Look at the noons fight. He took noons down and wasn't able to do any thing..... 

Diaz has a wicked sick bottom game, but I definitely dont think its going to be as simple as taking Daley down and then GAME OVER. I think Nick has a better chance at subbing Diaz by trying to pull guard and draw him into the ground game from his back.

Tough, tough fight to call, i'm not sure which way it will go yet.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> I think Nick has a better chance at subbing Diaz by trying to pull guard and draw him into the ground game from his back.


That I completely agree with. I still think, if Diaz gets him down and lands on top early in a round and can keep him down, the sub will come before the horn sounds. But yeah he has a far better chance from the bottom.

If Diaz gets clipped and drops, Daley has to be VERY careful about following. Pick his shots wisely and do not go wild and let Diaz get wrist control.

This is a very interesting much up that I also cannot wait for.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Diaz also trains with Shields who already beat Daley so he will have a solid gameplan coming into this fight. I think that Diaz will dominate Daley on the ground and if he plays it smart, that is where he will take it.

He does not have the takedowns that Shields has but he does have a much better striking base. Not that I think he will outstrike Daley, but I don't think Daley will KO him early.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> That I completely agree with. I still think, if Diaz gets him down and lands on top early in a round and can keep him down, the sub will come before the horn sounds. But yeah he has a far better chance from the bottom.
> 
> If Diaz gets clipped and drops, Daley has to be VERY careful about following. Pick his shots wisely and do not go wild and let Diaz get wrist control.
> 
> This is a very interesting much up that I also cannot wait for.


Yea, thinking about, I think the perfect game plan for Daley to follow would be Dennis Sivers game plan against Soti. A LOT of take down defense and if he does rock or drop Diaz, do not follow him to the ground, unless he is very confident of finishing him. Daley can not afford to get over eager and just dive into his guard, he has to be very cautious.

Also, I think Daleys TDD can be comparable to Sivers and that Nicks wrestling and take downs are comparable to Sotis. This fight could end up being very similar to that one.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Diaz doesn't need to avoid just a big punch, he needs to avoid all punches. Not only that but Daley doesn't just throw big punches, he is technical and varied. His great movement is normally enough to keep the fight standing, he can back off very quick, I wonder how Nick will approach this?

I do think that Diaz will be forced to try and match Daley on the feet at first, try to land a few shots and soften him up a bit, he won't get a takedown early in the fight. I think Daley will TKO him.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

Excited by this fight. Pretty much agree with everything that's been said and hope Daley can clip Diaz while theyre standing early. Also think he has a decent shot to keep it standing.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sterl said:


> Diaz is to well rounded for Daley. He will avoid the big punch and get Daley to the ground. From there Diaz can either tire him out or submit him. Diaz rd 1 or 2 submission.





SM33 said:


> Diaz doesn't need to avoid just a big punch, he needs to avoid all punches. Not only that but Daley doesn't just throw big punches, he is technical and varied. His great movement is normally enough to keep the fight standing, he can back off very quick, I wonder how Nick will approach this?
> 
> I do think that Diaz will be forced to try and match Daley on the feet at first, try to land a few shots and soften him up a bit, he won't get a takedown early in the fight. I think Daley will TKO him.


I agree with SM33. I think it's insulting to Daley to say Diaz only has to avoid the big punch. Daley isn't one of these guys who just wings looping punches. He is as technically good in the stand up as anyone in MMA, JDS and Reem included.

He has a great jab, uppercuts, a vicious right cross and of course his left hook - and chuck in decent leg kicks and an effective flying knee, and his Arsneal of stand up attacks is pretty formidable.

Nothing about Daley's stand up is predictable so it definitely isn't as easy as "avoiding the big punch" for Diaz.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I actually think Daley can take this because I think Diaz is stupid enought to stand with him. Look at diaz last few fights hes been hit in the face alot standing with guys who arnt as good as Daley striking, Cyborg, Zaromskis. 

Daley via Tko


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I picked Daley by KO. I seriously doubt Diaz can get this fight to the ground before getting rocked and put out.

Daley will be the new SF champ.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Im backing my man Semtex but this will b a good fight, Stand up between these two should be very good and i dont see it being as clear ut as people are saying it will be, eithe Daley to keep it standing and TKO or for Diaz to take it down and end it i see it being a all round btle but Diaz would be an idiot to stand with Daley for a long time imo and he does have to look to take it to the ground but that wont be easy.

Semtex to become the new SF WW champion.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Semtex is putting an end to the Nick Diaz hype-train with a brutal left hook. Been calling it for months. Diaz is going to wish he made that money fighting Mayhem; he'd have lost that fight too, but at least he wouldn't have lost his belt. Semtex is coming for that belt Nicky. Don't be scared homie!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Semtex is putting an end to the Nick Diaz hype-train with a brutal left hook. Been calling it for months. Diaz is going to wish he made that money fighting Mayhem; he'd have lost that fight too, but at least he wouldn't have lost his belt. Semtex is coming for that belt Nicky. Don't be scared homie!


I'm not trying to look past Nick and his skills here but i hope you are right. raise01:


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I think Daley will win via KO in the 1st round. After that hopefully we get to see the grudge match between Diaz/Mayhem since Diaz won't be the champ anymore.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It's cool, everyone... Nick Diaz enjoys raining on your parade.

Ole.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I wanna see Daley KO Diaz out. Though if he wins, they are going to spin this around saying that the UFC shouldnt have let this guy go. Accept that the UFC didnt let him go because of his lack of talant, they knew he was talented, but didnt accept the actions of what he did that night. That said, if Nick Diaz goes all zombie mode on Daley like he did against Cyborg Santos and keep his hands down, then Paul Daley will have every opportunity to knock him out cold.

Honestly I would only like to see it because Sherdog might crash again. Their are too many people there who really believe that Nick Diaz can destroy GSP and Anderson Silva. If he loses to Daley well that claim loses most of its credibility.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I would love it if Daley knocked Diaz out..it's something I've been wanting to see for a while. Of course Diaz always...always proves me wrong when I bet against him. Here's hoping this one goes my way.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

It's one of those fights in my head I can't see how Diaz wins, but when I watch it it'll probably end totally different. 

I really don't care who wins as I'm a big fan of both. I think I'd rather see a Diaz sub than a Daley KO though


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd love Daley to win, he is an amazing fighter and a nice guy (he used to hold muay thai seminars at my thai boxing club)

He has a strikers chance in every fight as he has so much power at his disposal (for his weight class) and his left hook technique is flawless.

I have to admit though I make Diaz the favourite for this match up, I think he has enough in his locker to get the fight to the ground and get the sub at some point.

I wouldn't even be shocked if Diaz surprised a few people in the stand up war. He's an excellent all round fighter that people sleep on sometimes because of his weed head demeanor, he hasn't lost for like 3 years though, and in the unpredictable world of mma thats nothing to sniff at.

I'm looking forward to this, I hope the fight lives up to my expectations.


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

if Diaz chooses to risk it and strike he will get KOed


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

This April 9th card could be one of the greatest for this year!

Diaz vs. Daley
Melendez vs. Kawajiri (wich is a ME calibre fight itself)
Mousasi vs. Kyle / maybe (Gracie)

Plus Aoki and Takaya, perhaps even KJ Noons.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> This April 9th card could be one of the greatest for this year!
> 
> Diaz vs. Daley
> Melendez vs. Kawajiri (wich is a ME calibre fight itself)
> ...


Scott Coker obviously feels guilty for the HW tourney screw up! Win Win Win for us!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

CutterKick said:


> Daley simply doesn't have anything on the ground, period.


Nick Diaz isn't particularly great with setting up/completing TDs though.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Daley wins this easy. This is going to be such a one sided fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Daley wins this easy. This is going to be such a one sided fight.


Totally agree! Diaz is in for a quick loss here. Probably first round already.

Plus Kawajiri wins the title of course, via 5 Round battle!

Main and Co. Event should be switched in my opinion too.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Totally agree! Diaz is in for a quick loss here. Probably first round already.
> 
> Plus Kawajiri wins the title of course, via 5 Round battle!
> 
> Main and Co. Event should be switched in my opinion too.


Holy shit have you seen the first kawajiri/melendez fight?! What an absolute war, unbelievable fight.

I think Daley/Diaz could look very similar to Soti/Siver.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Holy shit have you seen the first kawajiri/melendez fight?! What an absolute war, unbelievable fight.
> 
> I think Daley/Diaz could look very similar to Soti/Siver.


Absolutely Mc. I also truly believe that we will finally get a Japanese star with the gold again :thumbsup: It's about time and Kawajiri is a nightmare matchup for Gilbert.


I see the Daley fight like Kampmann vs. Daley and Daley vs. Hazelett. Daley vs. Yuya Shirai^^

I know Diaz is tough, but that won't make a difference here!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Paul Daley is going to prove to us that talent wise he belongs to the UFC and nowhere else.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Paul Daley is going to prove to us that talent wise he belongs to the UFC and nowhere else.


Unfortunately his TDD just isn't good enough to survive against the elite wrestlers. Which 170 is piled with. As soon as he meets Fitch, Kos again, or even GSP should he get that far without facing one of the others he'll get dominated.

Either way I'd love to see him back in the UFC, I just doubt it'll ever happen. I'd still like to see him against Alves. My god what a fight that would be.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Unfortunately his TDD just isn't good enough to survive against the elite wrestlers. Which 170 is piled with. As soon as he meets Fitch, Kos again, or even GSP should he get that far without facing one of the others he'll get dominated.
> 
> Either way I'd love to see him back in the UFC, I just doubt it'll ever happen. I'd still like to see him against Alves. My god what a fight that would be.


Yeah, his TDD isn't much. Although he didn't put much effort in to the Masvidal fight, Masvidal still took him down pretty easily and he's a lightweight. 

Daley-Alves is pretty much a dream fight for me.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Unfortunately his TDD just isn't good enough to survive against the elite wrestlers. Which 170 is piled with. As soon as he meets Fitch, Kos again, or even GSP should he get that far without facing one of the others he'll get dominated.
> 
> Either way I'd love to see him back in the UFC, I just doubt it'll ever happen. I'd still like to see him against Alves. My god what a fight that would be.


I agree Kry. He won't ever make it in the UFC, especially not in the WW devision.

But here in Strikeforce, he has all the chances to make a great Title regin :thumbsup:

I think the cut from the UFC was the best thing wich happened to him and us Fans.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I think his TDD is great, if you actually watch him trying to defend against Kos's shot, it looked like anything weeker than what Kos was dishing out and he'd of stuffed it with ease. His sprawl was insanely quick and powerful, but against Kos even elite wrestlers have trouble stopping him. His shot is just insane, he drives straight through from one side of the cage to the other.

I don't know what the hell happened in the Masvidal fight, I really don't. Compare his TDD in the Kos fight (even though he got taken down alot, it looked better) and it's just bewildering.

I also hope the weight issue isn't too bad, and he genuinly couldn't get to a sauna to get the remaining 6 pounds off. 

I think April will answer alot of the questions we have about Daley, IS his TDD good or not? Can he make weight for a title fight and not be drained afterwards.

I cannot wait, it's one of those fights my heart skips when I think about it, come fight night I'll be in the shoutbox being a giberring mess :thumb02:


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

It could be the 1st major title to be held by a UK fighter id be very proud if Daley won.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Daley-Alves isn't a super fight IMO. Not only does Alves have better hands but he has the insane clinch, those leg kicks, and knees, but he's got some pretty explosive take-downs now too.


If somehow Daley was winning the standup Alves could just take him down.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Daley-Alves isn't a super fight IMO. Not only does Alves have better hands but he has the insane clinch, those leg kicks, and knees, but he's got some pretty explosive take-downs now too.
> 
> 
> If somehow Daley was winning the standup Alves could just take him down.


Daley's Muay Thai is at the very least the equal of Alves in my opinion.

If they stood and traded it would be a war and a very entertaining fight for the fans.

I agree though, Alves has the advantage in the wrestling department and if he utilised it it would be his fight to lose.

It does however have all the hallmarks of a potentially amazing fight.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Lets put it this way. Daley vs John Howard would end up with a TKO/KO victory for Daley within the first round.

Martin Kampmann vs Thiago Alves would probably go the distance.


----------



## GinGinJail (Mar 7, 2011)

i read recently where dana white called nick diaz the best fighter not currently in the ufc, we also know dana will not be bringing back daley, this is a real chance for daley to make a statement, beat the best non-ufc fighter( according to dana)


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Lets put it this way. Daley vs John Howard would end up with a TKO/KO victory for Daley within the first round.
> 
> Martin Kampmann vs Thiago Alves would probably go the distance.




Oh yeah? How would Daley vs. Koscheck look?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Oh yeah? How would Daley vs. Koscheck look?


What?!

We're comparing Alves and Daleys striking, not their take down defense. 

Troll else where.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

interesting.
The poll is almost 50:50 here.

I have diaz win by RNC.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

*Paul Daley: “There’s no way he’ll stand up with me”*

http://www.mmahq.com/blog/2011/03/0...ul-daley-theres-no-way-hell-stand-up-with-me/



> *Do you honestly think that Nick Diaz will stand up with you?*
> 
> There’s no way he’ll stand up with me. He might think he wants to but his coaches won’t allow it; Cesar Gracie’s a great coach and he won’t want him trading punches.
> 
> ...


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol well of all the things that could've screwed up this exciting match-up, the UFC purchasing SF certainly wasn't one I had considered



> Not sure what im gonna do right now, honestly...fight for the Strikeforce and be Strikeforce champ, put money in ZUFFA/Dana Whites pockets? Or fight here in the UK for BAMMA, who appreciate my brand, and have my loyal fans, family and media support me. For real.


 - Paul Daley


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

People NEED to source these Daley quotes. Someone said facebook, but provided no link.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

http://www.sbnation.com/mma/2011/3/...paul-daley-unhappy-suggests-back-out-of-fight



> Strikeforce fighter reactions are slowly beginning to pour in. First and foremost, Paul Daley. After being banned from the UFC for life (or until he's not banned for life anymore) for sucker punching Josh Koscheck at UFC 113, the British striker has rattled off four wins, two of which in Strikeforce. One of those, against Scott Smith, was as thrilling as it was redemptive. It also put him on a title shot course with Nick Diaz for their April 9th bout.
> 
> Or did it. Daley had this to offer on Facebook:
> 
> ...


lol, Paul Daley can get fucked. You decked someone after the bout had ended you arsewipe, so you've no reason to badmouth Dana when you made your own bed. Go ahead and fight for BAMMA... see how far that gets you in the MMA world. Twat.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Paul Daley really needs to keep his mouth shut and his head down here. Possibly the stupidest mixed martial artist alive atm.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Go be a pro boxer in England Daley.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well with the Strikeforce buy out I think Daley has to either adapt or choose to go back to the UK. Those are the only options he really has. However, if he can adapt he might head back to the UFC.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well with the Strikeforce buy out I think Daley has to either adapt or choose to go back to the UK. Those are the only options he really has. However, if he can adapt he might head back to the UFC.


I doubt his going back to the UFC. I think he didn't know what was going on with the whole buy out and him working under Dana again. Coker still runs Strikeforce and wants Paul Daley.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well officialy now Dana is Coker's boss. So if you really think about it Daley is once again fighting for Dana. This is all going to be interesting.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well officialy now Dana is Coker's boss. So if you really think about it Daley is once again fighting for Dana. This is all going to be interesting.


Yeah, legally his working under Dana but as he said, his Coker run Strikeforce and that's where Paul is fighting. Legally his under Dana and Zuffa but his taking orders from Coker.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Somehow I see the quality of the undercards of Strikeforce improving. The fighters that don't get enough main card time in the UFC will go to Strikeforce. It might also be a chance to see if the mainstay Strikeforce fighters can actually hang with UFC fighters.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope your right about the undercard thing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either that or the UFC is going to start treating Strikeforce like it did the WEC. Then they are going to do the exact same thing and merge the two promotions. That is probably how it's going to go.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Either that or the UFC is going to start treating Strikeforce like it did the WEC. Then they are going to do the exact same thing and merge the two promotions. That is probably how it's going to go.


I'm sure their going with the WEC route here. I give Strikeforce 2 years and then the merger possibly comes. 2 years in enough IMO.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well they have at least two years left on their contract with Showtime. I think Dana White will keep it until then. Once it's done he'll probably pull the plug on who knows what will happen to the women's division.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I guess this will be like UFC presents Strikeforce now lol.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well they have at least two years left on their contract with Showtime. I think Dana White will keep it until then. Once it's done he'll probably pull the plug on who knows what will happen to the women's division.


Agreed. And i think we might be witnessing the death of women MMA. At least in the bigger picture.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Heh, weird stuff seeing:



> And since we don't have to hide it anymore we can tell you - Diaz vs. Daley tickets for April 9th are on sale today!


on: http://twitter.com/ufc


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think Dana White is going to kill the women's MMA divisions in place. He has to know that at least in the case with Strikeforce he should keep the women's division. If he doesn't then he is setting up the position for two more Bellator divisions.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

how i see it playing out, dana waits for everyone decents contract to expire at different times and he keeps signing all the good fighters till only average ones are left, and then boom we have the merger with the ufc having the best talent in the world.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So you say he's going to import all the good fighters just like he did the WEC. Makes sense to me. And anyone who leaves can only head to Bellator cause the Japanese market is flooded. LOL


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I thinks this poll needs a Daley gets his ass fired before April 9th option now.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think that is going to happen. Daley knows this is important and the way this is going this maybe his chance to get back into the UFC. He knows this is on the line and he won't do anything stupid.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Recent posts by Daley on the UG and his Facebook



> "Business as usual, what if i dont wanna fight for DANA WHITE/ZUFFA?......Dana white bans me for life from the UFC, Then buys STRIKEFORCE, and thinks im still gonna be EASY and fight on one of the most anticipated fights of the year (vs Diaz)? Which will no doubt make ZUFFA/Dana White money.





> "Not sure what im gonna do right now, honestly... fight for the Strikeforce and be Strikeforce champ, put money in ZUFFA/Dana Whites pockets? Or fight here in the UK for BAMMA, who appreciate my brand, and have my loyal fans, family and media support me. For real."





> "I have a great deal at BAMMA(.com) and make just as much money, believe or not...as i do in the USA. They appreciate my services, and what i bring to the company. There is till alot of competition out there, NOT all the best fighters are with the UFC/STRIKEFORCE, just they get the most recognition."


I thinks you give him to much credit.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

That **** better fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think he will. We shouldn't have to worry about that. He wants Diaz.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hes a bitch who is one dimensional, i hope diaz breaks his left arm and ruins the rest of his career


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Two things I will admit. He is definatley one dimensional. Though I'd like to see Diaz break his arm I don't think it would ruin his career.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Two things I will admit. He is definatley one dimensional. Though I'd like to see Diaz break his arm I don't think it would ruin his career.


he cant throw the left hook that well if it is a really bad break, daley is just scum, bisping was pretty bad in his recent fight but he at least did the misdeed during the fight not after it, and he doesnt complain and act as like half as much of a bitch daley is


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> he cant throw the left hook that well if it is a really bad break, daley is just scum, *bisping was pretty bad in his recent fight but he at least did the misdeed during the fight not after it*, and he doesnt complain and act as like half as much of a bitch daley is


I guess I must have imagined the spiting incident and refusing to accept rivera's apology 

"go home loser" :confused05:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Kreed said:


> I guess I must have imagined the spiting incident and refusing to accept rivera's apology
> 
> "go home loser" :confused05:


im not saying bisping is not a dick because he most defiantly is but daley is a lot more worse, he doesnt even have the decency to fake apologise


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Both Bisping and Daley have clear issues. If they both want to be in any Zuffa owned promotion they need to start acting like men instead of immature boys.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

good luck with that one, i feel sorry for british fans for mainly be represented as cocky assholes because ross pearson is the opposite of that, i wouldnt mind bisping going to strikeforce and daley getting fired after diaz subs him, diaz has a steel chin so he isnt going to get koed by attempting takedowns


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Ross Pearson is one of the few respectable British fighters in the UFC. Bisping is probably the most talented but he's a dick. The same goes for Daley and he's up against Diaz.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

I dont know why these fighters flaws or personalty trait are such a big talking point.You guys sound like a bunch of anal sissies..

Fighter A - says something that implies hes confident in his abilities.
Forum members - oh hes cocky I dont like him anymore hes a penile head.. 
Fighter A - is scheduled for a fight that no one wants to see, so in an attempt to spark interest he says hes going to smash his opponent (shock horror)
Forum members - Did you just hear what fighter A said? what a dick now I hope he loses..

This is a sport predicated on fighting, does an air of animosity really hurt? Most of these antics are in the spirit of the game..Other than tito (in the rashad and hamill hype talk) and sonnen who went beyond the line of trash talking when mentioning the nogs/brazillian & hip hop culture.This is done for the fans entertainment why hate them for it? its retarded


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Kreed said:


> I dont know why these fighters flaws or personalty trait are such a big talking point.You guys sound like a bunch of anal sissies..
> 
> Fighter A - says something that implies hes confident in his abilities.
> Forum members - oh hes cocky I dont like him anymore hes a penile head..
> ...


your delusional stop talking you obviously like fighters hitting opponents illegally and after the bell, your assclown gimmick is getting old pick a different one


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

This is just getting worse and worse.

On one hand I want Daley to fight because I want to see that fight, on the other hand I've just found new respect for Daley because he doesn't want to fight for Dana anymore. If he pulls this through I might even stop making fun of him not making weight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> This is just getting worse and worse.
> 
> On one hand I want Daley to fight because I want to see that fight, on the other hand I've just found new respect for Daley because he doesn't want to fight for Dana anymore. If he pulls this through I might even stop making fun of him not making weight.


you have respect for daley? i just lost all my respect for you, he is by far the worst human being in mma, if you can think of anyone else then shoot


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't know. Bisping is very close to Daley in terms of the worst human being in MMA category. Then again Daley doesn't have a family.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

lmao at being bad human beings. None of us know any of these fighters on a personal level, you're going to judge a human being on a heat of the moment response. Plenty of fighters and athletes have done far worse than what Daley has done.

Is BJ Penn a terrible human being because he held on to a choke and still squeezed after the ref tried to stop it?

These guys are fighters, emotions run high and adrenaline is pumping through their veins.....

Also, Terry Etim is the most talented British fighter imo, I cant wait to see him back in action.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well we saw alot of Bisping on the Ultimate Fighter twice. Both times he was pretty bad. He is a bad guy when it comes to sportsmanship.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Also, Terry Etim is the most talented British fighter imo, I cant wait to see him back in action.


Pearson disagrees! :thumb02: Pearson vs Etim would be insane.

Is Daley fighting then? I like Daley, he's one of my favourite fighters, but as soon as something happens he doesn't like he just whinges and sulks like a child. I'd rather he shut his mouth and just fought to be honest.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Pearson disagrees! :thumb02: Pearson vs Etim would be insane.
> 
> Is Daley fighting then? I like Daley, he's one of my favourite fighters, but as soon as something happens he doesn't like he just whinges and sulks like a child. I'd rather he shut his mouth and just fought to be honest.


Personally I think Etims striking is much better than Ross' and he has a strong submission game on top of it.

Theres a reason Rogan hailed Etim as "the 155 pound Anderson Silva" :thumb02: His striking is a joy to watch. I'd love to see Etim fight Pearson.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Pearson vs Etim would definatley be insane. That fight should be put together for the next British fight. Daley if fighting next month.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Daley is MEANT to be fighting next month kanto. He's stated he might not just to screw Zuffa. It wouldn't surprise me if he did that, contract or not.

And yeah I hope the next UK card we get Pearson vs Etim. If Spencer fisher can square off Pearson and stop him using angles Etim should be as well (although Pearson will of no doubt worked even more on his footwork after his latest win) which will make it an extremely technical stand up war. Really is a fight I want to see asap.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Daley is MEANT to be fighting next month kanto. He's stated he might not just to screw Zuffa. It wouldn't surprise me if he did that, contract or not.
> 
> And yeah I hope the next UK card we get Pearson vs Etim. If Spencer fisher can square off Pearson and stop him using angles Etim should be as well (although Pearson will of no doubt worked even more on his footwork after his latest win) which will make it an extremely technical stand up war. Really is a fight I want to see asap.



Terry has got serious heart too:

http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Ter...holz_UFC_99_The_Comeback?vid=10005309&tid=100

I love that fight and I love Terry's striking.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I am well aware that Daley is meant to fight next month. If he were to pull out I'd say that is low of him. Others have said he is a really bad human being and that would prove it.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Diaz by submission. Daley is and will always be one dimensional.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Daley is a just a striker. Not only is Diaz a striker but he's also a submission specialist. All Diaz has to do it take it to the ground.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Basically everybody agrees that Daley has the ability to knock him out and all Nick has to do is take it to the ground and sub him. Some might have a bit biased opinion but still agree with that. I'm really pumped for this fight just to see how it all works out.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i dont think daley can ko nick, maybe if daley hits 20 haymakers in the whole match but thats unlikely


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i dont think daley can ko nick, maybe if daley hits 20 haymakers in the whole match but thats unlikely


Diaz has been knocked out cold before and Daley has the KO power to drop an elephant.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i dont think daley can ko nick, maybe if daley hits 20 haymakers in the whole match but thats unlikely


I think Daley has the better than up, he is very technically sound and can land and I believe if he lands clean on anyone in his weight class he has the power to KO them or at least put them in real trouble which would lead to a finish.

Diaz is no clown though, I doubt he will stand and trade too much (no robbie lawyler style match) I think he will at some point get the fight to the floor and from there he will be the favourite to end the fight.

I hope Daley wins, but I make Diaz the slight favourite for this one.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

tkoshea said:


> I think Daley has the better than up, he is very technically sound and can land and I believe if he lands clean on anyone in his weight class he has the power to KO them or at least put them in real trouble which would lead to a finish.
> 
> Diaz is no clown though, I doubt he will stand and trade too much (no robbie lawyler style match) I think he will at some point get the fight to the floor and from there he will be the favourite to end the fight.
> 
> *I hope Daley wins, but I make Diaz the slight favourite for this one.*


Exactly the same goes here. Diaz has more tools to take this one but i do hope he get's knocked out.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why would you want Diaz to get knocked out? Daley is thinking about pulling out of the card cause Strikeforce just got bought out by Zuffa1 How can you respect a guy like that?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Why would you want Diaz to get knocked out? Daley is thinking about pulling out of the card cause Strikeforce just got bought out by Zuffa1 How can you respect a guy like that?


I don't have to respect him to enjoy his in-cage work. 

Edit: I'm not a huge fan of his personality and question his professionalism from time to time but i still enjoy seeing what he does inside the cage.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well either way if he does face Diaz, I don't think he's going to win. Daley is a fighter, pure and simple. Diaz is not only a striker but also a submission specialist who just needs to take it to the ground.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

diaz ftw is all i have to say


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I don't know how many times I have to say that Diaz is going to win. Daley is a one sided striker. Diaz is a striker and submission specialist who can take out Daley from the start.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Any offical word on what the hells happening yet? Is the fight still going ahead?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I haven't heard anything but i'm sure the fight is still on.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If he haven't heard anything that probably means the fight is still going to happen. Daley will probably go through with this fight and if he wins he'll keep the title. But if he doesn't I can honestly see him asking to get released from his contract.


----------



## bjjmatmop (Nov 29, 2010)

Daley vs. Diaz is still on and should be a good fight. I'm guessing Diaz will win via decision.

Bummer for that same card though - Mike Kyle is out due to a broken hand. I thought Kyle fought Big Foot Silver tougher than Fedor did, so he should be a monster at 205. I was picking him to roll through this fight and then take the belt from Granpa Hendo next.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Diaz via ugly fighting and dominating another way-over hyped fighter.


Mmhhmm! Looks like it isn't the popular outcome but I see Diaz using movement and his jab to outwork DAley. I see Daley swinging hard in the first round and getting tired early.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I wanted to drop a fiddy on Daley KOing Diaz in the 1st. Internetz didn't allow this and WOW what a match. I need Diaz GSP


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

AJClark said:


> I wanted to drop a fiddy on Daley KOing Diaz in the 1st. Internetz didn't allow this and WOW what a match. I need Diaz GSP


why? hes just goin to get laid on for 5 rds if u are that desperate there are videos for that sort of thing


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that clearly didn't happen. Diaz has clearly demonstrated his dominance in the Strikeforce welterweight division. As for Daley I wouldn't be surprised if he was released from his contract.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im laughing as i envision dana lighting a cigar on pauls contract


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Holy ******* shit, nick diaz knocking out Daley and beating him on the feet, ******* outstanding. Unbelievable. No one has ever come close to beating up Daley like that on the feet, no one!

Incredible, feel for Daley, but I love me some Nick Diaz. Diaz would wreck every one in the UFC WW division, top 3 for sure.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Holy ******* shit, nick diaz knocking out Daley and beating him on the feet, ******* outstanding. Unbelievable. No one has ever come close to beating up Daley like that on the feet, no one!
> 
> Incredible, feel for Daley, but I love me some Nick Diaz. Diaz would wreck every one in the UFC WW division, top 3 for sure.


hmm didnt expect that response


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Holy ******* shit, nick diaz knocking out Daley and beating him on the feet, ******* outstanding. Unbelievable. No one has ever come close to beating up Daley like that on the feet, no one!
> 
> Incredible, feel for Daley, but I love me some Nick Diaz. *Diaz would wreck every one in the UFC WW division, top 3 for sure*.


You are showing your naivety here, in diaz's run which world class wrestlers has he faced.You think hed be as cocky in his stance if there was a threat of a TD coming? daley's wrestling is putrid & even he was able to take nick down.In the l&p haven that is the ufc WW division all gsp/shields/kos/fitch/aj would have to do is avoid all striking, go for the double leg & just reside in his guard for 3-5 rds.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> hmm didnt expect that response


Why not? You should know by now that I'm not a biased fan. I've always loved Nick Diaz, he's been one of my fave fighters for a long time. Daley being english and a great fighter himself and having the chance to be the first english man to win a world title, I had to root for him.

No one expected Diaz to out strikes Daley like that or KO him, everyone expected Diaz to get a sub. Blown away by Nicks performance, yet again he stands with the "superior striker" and beats them. Unreal.



Kreed said:


> You are showing your naivety here, in diaz's run which world class wrestlers has he faced.You think hed be as cocky in his stance if there was a threat of a TD coming? daley's wrestling is putrid & even he was able to take nick down.In the l&p haven that is the ufc WW division all gsp/shields/kos/fitch/aj would have to do is avoid all striking, go for the double leg & just reside in his guard for 3-5 rds.


You need to wake the eff up son. Diaz has one of the nastiest guards in MMA, period. You really think all of these wrestlers in the UFC are just going to lay in his guard? I think people always compare Nate to Nick. Nick is very similar to Nate in his style, but he does every thing better.

This isn't Nick Diaz from 3-4 years ago, this is a new Nick Diaz, with some of the best offensive BJJ from the bottom in the game and on top of that, some of the best striking in the business.

I've said for a while now that Diaz would maul the likes of Jon Fitch and Koscheck. Bring it on.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Why not? You should know by now that I'm not a biased fan. I've always loved Nick Diaz, he's been one of my fave fighters for a long time. Daley being english and a great fighter himself and having the chance to be the first english man to win a world title, I had to root for him.
> 
> No one expected Diaz to out strikes Daley like that or KO him, everyone expected Diaz to get a sub. Blown away by Nicks performance, yet again he stands with the "superior striker" and beats them. Unreal.


well i am a notorious diaz brothers and ceasar gracie nuthugger but i knew diaz would outstrike daley because diaz has a lot going for him, great jabs,great body shots, peppering attacks and pressure, granite chin a sick bjj game and a great gas tank, people still laugh at me saying gsp would be a good match up for nick and nick might be able to win. and everyone said diaz was too high as number 5 welterweight in the world, it was a good day to say the least.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> You need to wake the eff up son. Diaz has one of the nastiest guards in MMA, period. You really think all of these wrestlers in the UFC are just going to lay in his guard? I think people always compare Nate to Nick. Nick is very similar to Nate in his style, but he does every thing better.
> 
> This isn't Nick Diaz from 3-4 years ago, this is a new Nick Diaz, with some of the best offensive BJJ from the bottom in the game and on top of that, some of the best striking in the business.
> 
> I've said for a while now that Diaz would maul the likes of Jon Fitch and Koscheck. Bring it on.


What did nate diaz's sick guard/jitz do against wrestling laden fighters like stevenson, maynard, guido or dung yung kim? absolutely nothing..All those fights went to decision and all those fights resulted in a loss.If nick came back to the ufc hed suffer to the same fate, u cant put an opponent in an armbar or triangle if they arent taking any risks while laying in the guard..I dont even know why I'm bothering furthering this discussion u are clearly clueless.You suddenly feel diaz is ready to take on the WWs in the ufc based on????? him being on a 10 fight streak consisting of mostly 1 dimensional strikers? yeah the ufc has a bunch of them at WW

ridiculous


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Kreed said:


> What did nate diaz's sick guard/jitz do against wrestling laden fighters like stevenson, maynard, guido or dung yung kim? absolutely nothing..All those fights went to decision and all those fights resulted in a loss.If nick came back to the ufc hed suffer to the same fate, u cant put an opponent in an armbar or triangle if they arent taking any risks while laying in the guard..I dont even know why I'm bothering furthering this discussion u are clearly clueless.You suddenly feel diaz is ready to take on the WWs in the ufc based on????? him being on a 10 fight streak consisting of mostly 1 dimensional strikers? yeah the ufc has a bunch of them at WW
> 
> ridiculous


Did you read my post? You are the kind of idiot fan i'm referring to who always compares Nick to Nate. Read: They both have similar styles, but Nick does every thing MUCH BETTER and more effectively. Nick aint Nate.

Nick has better Jitz and better striking than Nate, their styles are similar, but Nick is just much more effective. 

Go back to racist trolling in other threads.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Did you read my post? You are the kind of idiot fan i'm referring to who always compares Nick to Nate. Read: They both have similar styles, but Nick does every thing MUCH BETTER and more effectively. Nick aint Nate.
> 
> Nick has better Jitz and better striking than Nate, their styles are similar, but Nick is just much more effective.


You know how highly the judges think of fighters and we saw how easily it was for a non wrestler to take diaz down.Whats to stop the wrestler from taking diaz down and just pulling a dan henderson (against silva) remember that stalemate? where all henderson did was block anderson's breathing but never really advanced position? guess what, ppl called it the first rd that anderson completely lost in the ufc (at the time).It would be too easy for the best wrestlers at WW to negate nick's assets.I could care less about which brother is better at what the fact still remains gsp has taken the mantle from hughes and is forcing every fighter to mimic his modified l&p tactic which doesnt bode well for ppl of nick's ilk.Believe otherwise if u like the longer u watch mma the more savvy u will become & u will look back on this convo feeling rather silly


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Kreed said:


> You know how highly the judges think of fighters and we saw how easily it was for a non wrestler to take diaz down.Whats to stop the wrestler from taking diaz down and just pulling a dan henderson (against silva) remember that stalemate? where all henderson did was block anderson's breathing but never really advanced position? guess what, ppl called it the first rd that anderson completely lost in the ufc (at the time).It would be too easy for the best wrestlers at WW to negate nick's assets.I could care less about which brother is better at what the fact still remains gsp has taken the mantle from hughes and is forcing every fighter to mimic his modified l&p tactic which doesnt bode well for ppl of nick's ilk.Believe otherwise if u like the longer u watch mma the more savvy u will become & u will look back on this convo feeling rather silly


Nick Diaz has much better BJJ than Anderson Silva. It took Andy 5 rounds to sub Sonnen, Diaz would sub sonnen in the first. Thats the difference son.

You're under rating his guard skills massively.

GSP doesnt lay and pray either. He has very active and good ground and pound, bar the dan hardy fight where he was working for submissions the entire fight.

GSP/Diaz would be a thrilling match up, I think you're foolish to think other wise.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Holy ******* shit, nick diaz knocking out Daley and beating him on the feet, ******* outstanding. Unbelievable. No one has ever come close to beating up Daley like that on the feet, no one!
> 
> Incredible, feel for Daley, but I love me some Nick Diaz. Diaz would wreck every one in the UFC WW division, top 3 for sure.


I don't get the Sport either.. I never will..


----------

